# How to repel yellow bellied sap suckers?



## arboristCT (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello everyone,
Has anyone tried anything to repel yellow bellied sap suckers from trees?

maybe spotrete? I know its labeled for deer repellent only, but I've herd some people trying it.
also there is tangle foot paste for bird repellent but not labeled for yellow bellied sap suckers.

So does anyone know of a method that works or kind of works?


----------



## TominKY (Jul 21, 2014)

Um, pellet gun? I had one of those little snots do a number on my vibernum last year.


----------



## Raintree (Jul 21, 2014)

How much do you want to spend?

http://www.benmeadows.com/birds/bir...X0460&ef_id=U81u4gAABP4FJuz7:20140721194954:s


----------



## arboristCT (Jul 22, 2014)

How do you use that? Does it work? Sorry about your viburnum. 


TominKY said:


> Um, pellet gun? I had one of those little snots do a number on my vibernum last year.


----------



## arboristCT (Jul 22, 2014)

Raintree said:


> How much do you want to spend?
> 
> http://www.benmeadows.com/birds/bir...X0460&ef_id=U81u4gAABP4FJuz7:20140721194954:s


Thanks for the link. Have you used any of these methods on that website? I doesnt matter as long as is it works and its not a furtune.


----------



## TominKY (Jul 22, 2014)

arboristCT said:


> How do you use that? Does it work? Sorry about your viburnum.



They work quite well if you are a good shot.  Just aim and squeeze the trigger - and make sure the local wildlife warden doesn't find out!


----------



## arboristCT (Jul 22, 2014)

TominKY said:


> They work quite well if you are a good shot.  Just aim and squeeze the trigger - and make sure the local wildlife warden doesn't find out!


Oh thats what that is lol hahaha funny.


----------



## Jace (Jul 22, 2014)

This is how I recently made attempt to repel woodpeckers...(not really the yellow bellies tho, I believe they're lateral hole makers). Ground level to about 30' vertical alongside a lightning strike.


----------



## arboristCT (Jul 23, 2014)

Jace said:


> This is how I recently made attempt to repel woodpeckers...(not really the yellow bellies tho, I believe they're lateral hole makers). Ground level to about 30' vertical alongside a lightning strike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good pest managment. Thanks for the pic it helps alot.


----------



## PJM (Jul 25, 2014)

Migratory birds, including sapsuckers and woodpeckers are protected under the 1918 Migratory Bird Treaty Act. You cannot legally shoot them or kill them.

Here are a couple of publications for some ideas of how to properly deal with them...

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/media/pwd_bk_w7000_0616.pdf

http://nrs.fs.fed.us/pubs/nh/notes/nh_7_07.pdf


----------



## arboristCT (Jul 25, 2014)

PJM said:


> Migratory birds, including sapsuckers and woodpeckers are protected under the 1918 Migratory Bird Treaty Act. You cannot legally shoot them or kill them.
> 
> Here are a couple of publications for some ideas of how to properly deal with them...
> 
> ...


Lol yeah i know. Thanks


----------

